# clockwork problems



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am unable to boot into clockwork when I am on either cm7 or miui. I try using the power option or rom manager, both leave me hanging on my boot logo. I have to pull the battery to reset. I sbf when I had the problem on miui and now am having the same issue on cm7. I am running off the gb kernel . Any suggestions ?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Open rom manager and flash clockwork again. Then in downloads load up the 3.0 superuser and have rom manager install it clearing dalvik cache. If that doesn't work I would sbf 602, reroot, install the newest miui and don't restore any data or let google restore any data. One of these will work.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks I will try that when I get home from work.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Do u mean bootloop like u see the boot animation for a minute and then it reboots? or it just sits at the "M" logo...... cus u should make sure u read this if its the M logo problem.....either way try reading this http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905-Can-t-boot-into-the-new-CWM-5.0.2.0-Here-s-a-quick-fix.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

That did it thanks !!!


----------

